# New Holland1715 tractor



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Any thoughts on the New Holland1715 tractor, just bought one 4wd with front end loader


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems like a good tractor, and with the FEL you can't go wrong. Now that depends on what you are going to use it for. If you were going to be pushing rocks around in a quarry somewhere, I'd say you made a poor choice, but if you are pushing snow, brush hogging and doing work around an acreage, you probably got a great rig.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've owned one for the past 10 or so years. It has been one of the most useful tools I've ever owned. It's nimble and agile. I use it for brush hogging, disking, grading, small tree removal, snow removal, etc. With the loader the chores it will do are almost endless. The 27 HP diesel has adequate power. It's been a good all around tractor. The only thing I have ever done to mine is change oil and filters and keep it greased. Finally, after all these years one of the front final drives has a seal leak. Going over to the dealer today to get a seal and "O" ring to fix it. Keep it maintained and it will provide you with years of service.


----------



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, I bought mine knowing the clutch was out, I am in the process of replacing it now


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Take pics as you go so you can show us your progress!


----------



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok will do


----------



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got clutch put in no big deal


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like it split relatively easy for you. Glad to hear all went smooth!


----------



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, it went really well, here are a couple of pictures of it now


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sweet little tractor!


----------

